

Ask HN: Stuck with my pet project Treasure Hunter. - eLobato

Hi yall.<p>http://treasurehunter.daniellobato.me<p>At the beginning of this summer I started making this pet project in Clojure, an Amazon web crawler. It was supposed to crawl the top seller products every night and show them in a cool way. I had no freaking idea about Clojure and it turned out to be quite a complex task with no previous experience, so 4 weeks into this, I decided to give it a try with my language of choice (Ruby, I used Sinatra for routing basically) and I put this up in.. 1 day? 
It only crawls the top selling categories that are shown on the bar, the rest of the items are pulled from the Amazon API on request. Last year I created a very successful android app that made me earn a good steady income (about $400/month), but in order to do so I spent like 2 weeks looking for the appropriate market where I had essentially no competition and a huge amount of users looking for something. Here I'm basically out with no idea about how to make people buy here instead of just going to Amazon.com.<p>So my question is, how would you guys make this be more compelling so people would actually go here instead of Amazon to look for stuff? SEO? Emailing people? New features? Less features?
No idea about how to sell this and I want to do this also as an exercise to learn how to bring customers.<p>PS: I'm already learning Clojure through "The joy of clojure" and I'm LOVING it.
======
monsto
Wait what? Sounds like you should hire me first and THEN I'll tell you my idea
to make it fly.

